# New to the Micro !



## anytide (Jul 30, 2009)

js555 said:


> Hello all.
> I am a new member to the microskiff forum. And just wanted to say hi.
> I am on the market for a skiff... and well seems like there is a tremendous amount of knowledge in these neck of the virtual woods.
> So far I have looked at a few of them but I am in between the Beaver Tail, Micro and the Ankona, Shadow Cast.
> ...


welcome.

get a load of this >>>> 
http://www.microskiff.com/threads/ranking-skiff-manufacturers.31150/


----------



## Marty Owens (Aug 26, 2015)

Hi all. First micro skiff owner. Riverhawk B52. I fish across the south east. Striper gypsy. Got this boat for SC lowcountry reds. This is not my only boat. I have 18' CC. Looking forward to the site.


----------

